# Cream / bisque's. - canning



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Can u can a bisque?
Like crab or lobster or fish ?
My daughter wants some tomorrow and I figured might as well make alot and just can the rest
usual 70 pt / 90 qt or since it is cream based it changes


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Halloween said:


> Can u can a bisque?
> Like crab or lobster or fish ?
> My daughter wants some tomorrow and I figured might as well make alot and just can the rest
> usual 70 pt / 90 qt or since it is cream based it changes


You can't can anything with dairy.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't agree with that statement 
Cheese is dairy and I have canned it
And I have seen goats milk canned and have read about canning milk


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Agree with Quills, no go because of the dairy in it. For recipes like that I can all other ingredients and add dairy when heating it up. I'm not comfortable canning the dairy personally.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Halloween said:


> I don't agree with that statement
> Cheese is dairy and I have canned it
> And I have seen goats milk canned and have read about canning milk


I had asked a similar question a few months ago and Davarm told me that based on the recipe I gave it would be fine to can. Maybe post the recipes and see what he says.

FYI the recipe I was asking about was 1/10 cream. The rest was chicken broth.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have no idea what the "problems" are supposed to be with canning dairy, I do can foods containing milk, cheese, cream, butter and other dairy products and haven't had any problems with it. I have even canned cream and milk without problems.

What it comes down to is what you feel comfortable with, if you dont feel it is safe for whatever reason, dont do it. I have read old canning recipes from turn of the century(20th) that use dairy, my great grandparents/grandparents did it and I do it often.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

It would be interesting to know what "scientific" reasons are for not canning dairy. If you're canning something that has already been pasteurized, the bad bacteria is already killed so if you're heating it up again to a sustained temp, wouldn't that kill anything else that had had a chance to grow. I don't think I'd have a problem with FRESH milk or dairy, like fresh from the animal right to the canning jars, but not so sure I'd can something from the grocery store. That stuff is old and God only knows what all is in it.

I think I'd be a little more worried about the seafood. I've never canned fish, so I don't know anything about that.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

The scientific reasons aren't really that complex. Dairy products and starches act as a thermal barrier. So, even though your canner's interior may be 250 (or whatever it is at a particular pressure), the question is "what's the temperature of the CENTER of your product?". For all products, it takes time for the heat to penetrate thoroughly, so that affects the required canning time - my grape juice is around 10 minutes, and my bacon seed (loved that picture!) is 75/90 minutes.

So, for dairy products, you may just have to can longer for it to be safe. Now it's just a matter of how long. Well, if I wanted my steak to be 100% safe off the grill, I would keep it on until the inside had no pink and the outside was basically charcoal. Great! - it's now safe to eat, but it's no longer desirable....and I may have lost some nutritional value of the steak itself. Likewise, I can keep canning my jars for as long as it takes to make it "safe", but at some point you won't like the product that comes out.

Also, remember that pressure canning is primarily about killing the botulism spores, which are harmless until they hit an anaerobic environment; you know, like one of those jars that has a vacuum in it. So, just because the product is safe before we can it doesn't mean it'll be good after we can it.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I made lobster bisque - lobster well actually the fake stuff - white wine tomato juice heavy cream and fish stock. Plus veggies etc. so realistically the dairy is 1/3 of liquid. 
So I think I may be ok. I will just pressure for 5 minutes longer or so


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Use powdered milk? I have been wanting to can some of my chicken corn chowder.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SmokeyNJ said:


> Use powdered milk? I have been wanting to can some of my chicken corn chowder.


I hadn't thought of powdered milk...


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I m going for it. If she seals and no bulges I m aces


----------

